# The Fall of Troy... amazing...



## David (Jul 15, 2006)

_this is worth the read..._

So, my girlfriend loves this band... The Fall of Troy... they're somewhat scene, and always play out of key, their album stuff is fairly lame. I've always hated them... so we're lieing in the grass in the park today, and she looks over at me and says "The Fall of Troy concert is tonight, wanna take me?" My first answer was "No." But after a little you know what, I got suckered in. 

The place was in Redmond, WA, at an old firestation turned into a local place for bands and teens to chill. Pretty cool idea, and I must say, pretty sweet.

We walk in through the front gate to a courtyard, and there's all these emo kids with a bunch of shitty guitars, and a bunch of shitty players. I take out a pick and ask to jam, then watched as the stupid scene kids we're in shock with my insane sweeps. 

So we went up to the booth, and I'm wearing my aviators looking like a pimp and say "2 tickets please," holding to $20's, and her on my arm... he then replies, "that'll be $8 bucks dude." I'm in shock. $8 for a top-notch (for scene, they're popular) band that would normally cost $25 at our major venues.

Anyway, we walk past into this room with 2 pool tables, and a bunch of side chairs and shit, coolest hang out spot I've ever seen. Instantly, people just start coming up to me and talking. I've never been somewhere with such a cool crowd! This was completely shocking. As this one guy comes up, I look over, and this girl begins to cut her arm, and this dude just runs over, takes the blade, and yells "Grow the fuck up, no emo's here." Apparently 'scene' and 'emo' are completely different... she was then promptly given a band-aid, and watched.

That got boring, although there were a bunch of cool people, so we walk into the area where the trucks would be, and there's a stage with a bunch of lights on it, and a sweet 32 channel mixer in the back with a nice rack. It was some local band playing, who absolutely sucked, 3 chicks, exactly what I expected of the music that night... a shocker though, no one was digging it. No heads bobbing, and only about 20 people in there watching the stage. Outside in the 2nd courtyard... about 150, all just as friendly as the one hang out room.

The 2nd band didn't show... but the 3rd band had an amazing singer, and this old guy on drums who fuckin ruled! After their set, I went up and talked to the drummer and he was suprisingly very nice, not diggin the emo-scene thing either, but he told me the crowd is great and that he loves the way drums are constructed in the genre.

Everyone seems to leave, and we go right up to the front... these 3 guys come on stage and start setting up their equipment (no clue who they are)... and gradually people start to come up. All of a sudden, they started to play, and was just like "What's up fuckers!!!!" and the crowd just freaked, apparently this was The Fall of Troy! The guitarist just kicks into this insane METAL riff, and just goin mad with it, a lot of power... all of a sudden, I look back, and there's a fuckin mosh pit goin on behind us. I held onto the stage infront of her and took all the blows for her, she had a blast but I'm pretty beat up... anyway, no kicks, no swings, no personal hissy fit style moshing that has become popular with the online-video-genre. It was a full on fuckin mosh pit, about 10x more intense than the ones during Nevermore and Arch Enemy. The 3 young guys from the previous band are behind me, and just charging the stage... it pretty much sucked for my arms, but at least she didn't get nailed.=)

So, I'm impressed with the riffage. It's intense, it's brutal, it's insanely original, and it isn't straight powerchords. It's everything imaginable, and it just flowed like no other, practically a shred-chord-riffage-session. Some of the parts were really off key, and it didn't strike a chord with me... but it got me pumped pretty hard.

After 45 minutes, there set was coming to an end, as the headline band... and all of a sudden, their guitarist busts into some mad-ass-off-the-wall-cooley-style shredding. A lot of this guys riffs and melodies were some sweet tap figures, which sounded a lot like the beginning of the solo on the Final Product. So... he continues doing those taps, then just busts into this insane decent, all picking, all insane... I have no idea what scale it was in, but it sounded great, and picked perfectly! As he came back up, he did the strangest sweep figure which is unlike anything I've ever seen before, 7 steps up per string, all the way up the neck in 3 note patterns. He was an absolutely insane, off the wall guitar player.

That being said, I got my girl a T-shirt, for only $8! and we left, saying hi to a bunch of people we'd met that night, at least 40 or 50 people.  

Great and friendly crowd.
Insane riffage, pwns 99% of the metal bands I've heard.
Insane shreddage, that was insanely original.
Cheap for the exclusive local show.

I loved it. 


On the way back, I was drenched with so much sweat, that I just took my shirt off... she did the same... (w/ the bra off too for those of you having an intimate moment with yourself, haha)... she looked at my back, and it's bruised to hell, that was an awesome pit! What an insane show. 

I'm a fan. I highly recommend all of you check them out. There album stuff isn't near as intense and good as them live, so see them live if you get a chance.

http://www.myspace.com/thefalloftroy
http://www.thefalloftroy.com


----------



## nyck (Jul 15, 2006)

Pretty cool story. I'm digging the music as well, but the screaming is just flat out annoying. Great singing voice though.


----------



## David (Jul 15, 2006)

nyck said:


> Pretty cool story. I'm digging the music as well, but the screaming is just flat out annoying. Great singing voice though.


yeah, I hate their album mixes and playing man! His screaming vocals live were surprisingly clean, clean meaning perfect scream, like a good death metal scream. 9/10th's of his vocals were actually clean though, and he can hit quite a lot of notes. I think they should be like KISS, and release a live album, it's a lot of improv, and it's a lot of soul and power that isn't reflected on their recorded songs.


----------



## Korbain (Jul 15, 2006)

i like the music, instrument wise, the singer is talented but he sounds really fucking annoying. like "i'm gonna punch u in the face if u don't shuttup" annoying. his scream is...very emo-ish...screamo. whatever the fuck its called. he'd be awsome if he was screaming like a man and not a suffocating cat. the guitarist kicked alot of ass though.


----------



## Drew (Jul 15, 2006)

David said:


> Anyway, we walk past into this room with 2 pool tables, and a bunch of side chairs and shit, coolest hang out spot I've ever seen. Instantly, people just start coming up to me and talking. I've never been somewhere with such a cool crowd!




Heh. The silly emo kids took you for one of their own.  

Actually, listening, this stuff isn't exactly my sort of thing, but it's not bad... the "FCEPREMIX" track is a touch too poppy, but at the same time it sounds like something that could be fun live. The riffing on "I just got this sym..." is actually pretty cool, though. Again, I can see these guys putting on a hell of a live show. 

Hell though, for $8 total you and your girlfriend went to a damned cool venue and saw a really cool live band thatyou totally didn't think you'd like. Not bad in the least.


----------



## David (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah, the vocs on their myspace and CD annoy the shit out of me, that's why I was pleasantly surprised to hear him singing outstandingly clean the whole time. Also, the riffs, the leads, anything, they're all a lot less sloppier live. The dude, is amazing.


If they come to your town anytime soon (they may only be WA/OR for now), go seem them. It's a much different The Fall of Troy, than it is on their produced songs.


----------



## angryman (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a listen & sadly I'm not overly impressed, it's not really my sort of music but I'll take your word for it that they rock live cos' you tend to find alot of bands sound better live than on disc.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 15, 2006)

I used to have one of their demos. They were one of those bands I thought could be awesome if they got a little tighter and played a little cleaner. When I heard the album, I was disappointed, though. Still, though, they are not horrible, IMO. I'd rather see their show than other scene bands.

Seems a lot of these bands are into playing really sloppy, would-be cool guitar parts. Just something I've observed.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 15, 2006)

i know of this band somewhat, since they're from the everett area.... meh


----------



## David (Jul 15, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I used to have one of their demos. They were one of those bands I thought could be awesome if they got a little tighter and played a little cleaner. When I heard the album, I was disappointed, though. Still, though, they are not horrible, IMO. I'd rather see their show than other scene bands.
> 
> Seems a lot of these bands are into playing really sloppy, would-be cool guitar parts. Just something I've observed.


I don't get that either. Live = super clean. Album = slopped together. I think I've figured it out... and it's that they are real. They aren't emo, they're scene. They dress a little strange, but just want to play music. Their lyrics aren't emo, they don't cut themselves, and all they do is like to party. They don't care about their album, because they're not an album band, they're a live show. I'm enthralled.


----------



## Mark. A (Jul 16, 2006)

David's goin all screamo on us


----------



## David (Jul 16, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> David's goin all screamo on us


naaah, you gotta see them live dude! Too bad I don't think they'll ever go to australia. If you could play the arps that Tom was doing last night... I will quit guitar. The guy can play!


----------



## Mark. A (Jul 16, 2006)

SUUUUUUUUUURE


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 16, 2006)

David said:


> but at least she didn't get nailed.=)




...Until later that night  .


Most underground halfmetal halfhardcore shows are actually really, really good... the bands know how to put on a good show, and everyone's there for the same thing, so they're usually pretty friendly.


I must ask, though... how much ass slapping was going on? Everyone here slaps eachothers asses to say hi, it's like the weirdest fucking thing ever.


----------



## David (Jul 16, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> I must ask, though... how much ass slapping was going on? Everyone here slaps eachothers asses to say hi, it's like the weirdest fucking thing ever.


A lot... everyone I met gave me a little tap on the ass. I don't really mind though, because I'm secure with my sexuality. It's either that or I'm secretly a gay.


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm secure with my heterosexuality, as well, and have nothing against gays, but the whole baseball inherited ass slapping was a bit much for me, considering most of the guys there wear tighter pants than the girls. 


That said, the whole UK scene seems to be like this, I'd recommend checking out:

SikTH (probably obvious)
Fell Silent (ditto)
The Abner
Enter Shikari


----------



## Parka Dez (Jul 16, 2006)

And my band The Safety Fire!!!

www.myspace.com/thesafetyfire   

[action=lepersmeesa] is only mentioning this as Fell Silent are not signed and are my mates![/action]


----------



## that guy (Jul 16, 2006)

asss slapping wtf??? never have i been to a show and that happened ,must be you fruits up north  haha ,most local shows are cool ,and here if you have a razer blade out they kick you out of the club for being an "emo bitch" haha i saw fall of troy when they toured with horse the band and poison the well , what were the other bands there like?


----------



## David (Jul 16, 2006)

that guy said:


> asss slapping wtf??? never have i been to a show and that happened ,must be you fruits up north  haha ,most local shows are cool ,and here if you have a razer blade out they kick you out of the club for being an "emo bitch" haha i saw fall of troy when they toured with horse the band and poison the well , what were the other bands there like?


the first band sucked... simply put.

the 2nd band had a weak guitar player, and a weak bass player. There was no substance there, no melody, no power. He was attempting bar chords, but getting notes wrong on every one and you could see him shifting his fingers trying to find the right note during the chord. Their singer though, amazing. He had an incredible vocal range, and gave me shivers up my spine. Whenever he hit a high note, I felt an intense surge of excitement, the guy rocked. He also played keyboard, and has the sickest melody ever. It wasn't a head nodder, it was a body rocker.=) Their drummer was the father of the singer, who was quite old. He fucking ruled, and all his drum parts were really distinct, which gave the music a kick ass swing to it. All the other drummers with a snare every 1/2 note, ride or closed hi-hat for 8ths, and the bass every 1/4th just get fucking boring. That's practically what I use as my metronome. The singer and drummer for that band carried the way alone, and made me really feel it despite the guitarist and bassists lack of passion.


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 16, 2006)

lepersmeesa said:


> And my band The Safety Fire!!!
> 
> www.myspace.com/thesafetyfire
> 
> [action=lepersmeesa] is only mentioning this as Fell Silent are not signed and are my mates![/action]




Argh, didn't realize you were in Safety Fire, that's badass!

I wish I lived near Milton Keynes, fucking Fell Silent and Textures in the same night? Shiiit. That Gojira/Textures gig a bit back must have been equally badass, too. All the good music is from Europe, damnit.


----------



## Parka Dez (Jul 16, 2006)

Haha, cheers man. Hope you liked our stuff.

I actually live in London. But im going to go to the London date of Textures with the FS lot.

You talk about good music being in Europe, but you always want what you cant have!


----------



## David (Jul 16, 2006)

that's some funny shit right there... "you know that one band..." "You mean the band that I'm in..."?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 17, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Argh, didn't realize you were in Safety Fire, that's badass!
> 
> I wish I lived near Milton Keynes, fucking Fell Silent and Textures in the same night? Shiiit. That Gojira/Textures gig a bit back must have been equally badass, too. All the good music is from Europe, damnit.



Actually, you really wish you didn't live in Milton Keynes. Unless you like roundabouts.


----------



## Parka Dez (Jul 17, 2006)

haha, and one way systems!


----------



## Drew (Jul 17, 2006)

David said:


> That's practically what I use as my metronome.



Switch the hi-hats to 16ths, and that IS what I use as my metronome.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool story, David, sounds like you had a great time. 

Although their music isn't what im into, it still isn't all that bad.


----------



## that guy (Jul 18, 2006)

David said:


> the first band sucked... simply put.
> 
> the 2nd band had a weak guitar player, and a weak bass player. There was no substance there, no melody, no power. He was attempting bar chords, but getting notes wrong on every one and you could see him shifting his fingers trying to find the right note during the chord. Their singer though, amazing. He had an incredible vocal range, and gave me shivers up my spine. Whenever he hit a high note, I felt an intense surge of excitement, the guy rocked. He also played keyboard, and has the sickest melody ever. It wasn't a head nodder, it was a body rocker.=) Their drummer was the father of the singer, who was quite old. He fucking ruled, and all his drum parts were really distinct, which gave the music a kick ass swing to it. All the other drummers with a snare every 1/2 note, ride or closed hi-hat for 8ths, and the bass every 1/4th just get fucking boring. That's practically what I use as my metronome. The singer and drummer for that band carried the way alone, and made me really feel it despite the guitarist and bassists lack of passion.



did you get the name though? cuyz if it was horsethe band their usually way better than that ...


----------



## Loomer (Jul 18, 2006)

If it was Horse The Band, you would have known. Seriously.


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 18, 2006)

We tried out a singer once who used to drum for Horse The Band - they're fairly local,a nd kick total ass.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 23, 2006)

HAHAHA

Cool David Sounds like you had a ball

8 bucks huh 

I Will Now Date Myself!!!!!!

The Year 1982

The Concert (triple Bill)

Judas Priest (screeaming for Veng.)

Iron Maiden (Beast)

Def Deppard (Album before pyromania - forget the name of it )

$8 bucks


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 23, 2006)

No wonder it was 8 bucks, you had to see Def Leppard.


----------

